# check this out



## militarymonark (May 4, 2010)

http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/1724940194.html


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2010)

Nice find...


----------



## militarymonark (May 5, 2010)

its still up for grabs I can practically restore most of my car with that money


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 5, 2010)

I think it's a steal
Wish I could swing it.


----------



## partsguy (May 5, 2010)

I want those headlights!!!!!!!


----------



## J.C. (May 5, 2010)

Had a friend check it out

THINGS NOT MENTIONED

*REPRODUCTION*-

SPEEDO BAR
BOMB (LOOKS CHROMED) ?
EA BUTTONS
TANK REFLECTORS
REAR DELUXE REFLECTOR
RACK REFLECTOR
GRIPS
BRAKE CABLES (*BRAKE LEVERS ARE 41+ NON SCRIPT)


----------

